
The Company Providing $4MM in High-Tech Surveillance for Buffalo Public School - Dowwie
http://www.sntechnologies.ca/security/
======
Dowwie
In re: [https://buffalonews.com/2018/05/20/lockport-schools-turn-
to-...](https://buffalonews.com/2018/05/20/lockport-schools-turn-to-state-of-
the-art-technology-to-beef-up-security/)

